# OpenGL-GLX Unterstützung fehlt?!

## bastain

Hallo,

wollte, zum Abreagieren über Ärger im Büro   :Twisted Evil:  , seit ewiger Zeit mal wieder eine Runde Doom3 spielen. Leider wurde mein Frust nur vergrößert, da es nicht (mehr) funktioniert. Es lief schon einmal einwandfrei...jetzt wird ein Aufruf mit folgender Fehlermeldung quittiert.

```
Couldn't get a visual

dlopen(libGL.so.1)

Initializing OpenGL display

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DGA" missing on display ":0.0".

Failed to detect DGA DirectVideo Mouse

Free86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Couldn't get a visual

idRenderSystem::Shutdown()

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Fatal X Error:

  Major opcode of failed request: 105

  Minor opcode of failed request: 0

  Serial number of failed request: 28

BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

Fatal X Error:

  Major opcode of failed request: 2

  Minor opcode of failed request: 0

  Serial number of failed request: 32

BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)

Fatal X Error:

  Major opcode of failed request: 4

  Minor opcode of failed request: 0

  Serial number of failed request: 33

BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)

Sys_Error: Unable to initialize OpenGL

```

Welche Pakete sollte ich da neu emergen? In Sachen 3D-Grafik bin ich unbeschlagen was X angeht....

----------

## Finswimmer

Welche GraKa, welche Treiber?

Was sagt ein "eselect opengl list"

Tobi

----------

## bastain

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

Nvidia Geforce 6800

*  media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version available: 1.0.20051122-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.20051122-r3

      Size of files: 1,065 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 1.0.8776

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8776

      Size of files: 25,303 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

----------

## mrsteven

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## bastain

```
--------------------------------------

----- R_InitOpenGL -----

Setup X display connection

dlopen(libGL.so.1)

Initializing OpenGL display

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DGA" missing on display ":0.0".

Failed to detect DGA DirectVideo Mouse

Free86-VidModeExtension Activated at 2560x1024

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Couldn't get a visual

dlopen(libGL.so.1)

Initializing OpenGL display

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DGA" missing on display ":0.0".

Failed to detect DGA DirectVideo Mouse

Free86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Couldn't get a visual

idRenderSystem::Shutdown()

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Fatal X Error:

  Major opcode of failed request: 105

  Minor opcode of failed request: 0

  Serial number of failed request: 28

BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

Fatal X Error:

  Major opcode of failed request: 2

  Minor opcode of failed request: 0

  Serial number of failed request: 32

BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)

Fatal X Error:

  Major opcode of failed request: 4

  Minor opcode of failed request: 0

  Serial number of failed request: 33

BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)

Sys_Error: Unable to initialize OpenGL

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vortex375

Was sagt glxinfo?

Wenn es korrekt funktioniert, sollte folgendes ausgegeben werden:

```
direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

```

Es wäre eventuell auch hilfreich, wenn du deine xorg.conf posten könntest. Unter Section "Module" sollte dort auf jeden Fall ein Load  "glx" stehen.

----------

## bastain

GLX wird in der Xorg.conf nicht geladen. Kann momentan den X-Server nicht neu starten, weil einige kritische Anwendungen laufen, werde ich nachher auskommentieren und probieren....

```
glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
```

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection
```

----------

## firefly

 *bastain wrote:*   

> GLX wird in der Xorg.conf nicht geladen. Kann momentan den X-Server nicht neu starten, weil einige kritische Anwendungen laufen, werde ich nachher auskommentieren und probieren....

 

öhm kein wunder, das es nicht funktioniert  :Wink:  du musst schon das glx modul laden  :Wink: 

----------

## bastain

 :Embarassed:  schon richtig....keine Ahnung wie das Gatter da reingekommen ist.... *kopfkratz*

----------

## 3PO

Bei mir hat das geholfen.

----------

## bastain

Gut....ich darf wieder ballern  :Smile: 

Allerdings wird das Geschehen auf dem Zweitmonitor (links) dargestellt. Wie/Wo kann ich einstellen, dass der Monitor vor mir für die Darstellung genutzt wird?

----------

